# Sorry for being so dumb!



## Starsky** (Sep 4, 2006)

Evening ladies
Just joined this thread and was wondering what Sweet Grapes is about?

Excuse the lack of knowledge 
Starsky


----------



## emcee (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Starsky**

Welcoming you to the board! 

Don't worry, I don't know what its all about either. I've also asked the question  here  as has the lovely Bell so you're not on your own 

Lets see if someone puts us out of our misery, huh?  

Love to you
Emcee xxx


----------



## emmag (Mar 11, 2007)

Hello! The Sub Title of the book is something like " how to stop being infertile and start living again"  It's a great book (I'm still reading it, but I love it so far). It's written by a couple who tried and tried and tried for children, and it's about taking back control of your lives, however that might be. For the authors, taking control involved making the decision to start enjoying their lives without children - not to say they don't wish things could have been different - but it's about taking back that control.
xx


----------



## Starsky** (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks for letting me know that Im not the only one in the DARK!

I wonder if you could tell me the exact title and author as I wouldn't mind getting a copy.
Many Thanks
Starskyxx


----------



## emmag (Mar 11, 2007)

No problem - It's: 

Sweet Grapes - How to Stop Being Infertile and Start Living Again

By Jean W. Carter and Michael Carter.

ISBN 0-944934-23-4


----------



## Starsky** (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks so much.
Starskyxx


----------



## Ermey (Aug 17, 2004)

For anyone else looking for helpful books, I highly recommend "Beyond Childlessness".

It examines peoples reactions to the IF journey through real-life examples. It is layed out in themes and examine the ways IF affects so many aspects of our lives. Although I think it is aimed at anyone going through IF at any stage of the journey, I feel it is most appropriate for those who are no longer following the tx journey, I know I would not have been ready to read it whn I was still going through tx.

I have found this book a godsend in understanding my own reactions and emotions. it has helped me feel less alone, less misunderstood, and less guilty when my family and friends just don't 'get it'.


----------



## gbnut (Aug 4, 2006)

Have anyone read The Hollow Heart: The True Story of How One Woman's Desire to Have a Baby Almost Destroyed Her Life ??  just wanting opinions before i read it.  

Ermey i have just bought beyond childlessness from Amazon as it is a lot cheaper there than anywere else.

Susan x


----------

